

Google mulling role in possible Yahoo bid - gibsonf1
http://news.yahoo.com/report-google-mulling-role-possible-yahoo-bid-163734904.html

======
rjd
How is that even a possibility while Google is currently under anti-trust
investigation on the premise of being a virtual monopoly?

A cynical person may think this is ploy to raise stock interest so you could
ditch any stock you are stuck with...

~~~
nextparadigms
There's no chance the Gov would allow them to merge. They're just doing it to
drive up the price for Microsoft.

~~~
manojlds
Steve Ballmer said he thought MS were "lucky" that they hadn't bought Yahoo. I
don't think he will think of going near it. Unless there is real chance of
Google buying them, but I don't see that happening even if Google wants Yahoo,
as the regulators will go berserk at that.

------
MichaelApproved
Will. Not. Happen.

Yahoo is in the content business, Google is not. A more likely merger is with
AOL or someone else that has more synergy, beyond search.

Of course, there's also the antitrust issue.

------
notatoad
sounds to me like yahoo is spreading rumours to drive up their stock a bit.
there's no way that google actually wants yahoo.

~~~
emmett
Seems to me that Google would of course want to buy Yahoo, they would be most
able to monetize the search.

The question is whether the government would allow it, due to antitrust.

~~~
chubot
Uh, Yahoo search is run by Bing now... that wouldn't make any sense. Yahoo has
no search to monetize.

<http://mashable.com/2010/08/24/bing-powers-yahoo-search/>

------
manojlds
Even if it is true, no way will this go through the regulators. Even MS had a
hard time convincing when trying to buy Yahoo and later the Bing deal.

------
arkitaip
After all that cleaning up that Larry Page has been up to lately? I hope not.

~~~
manojlds
But Google has been acquiring a lot lately ( of course, that includes Motorola
), so the cleanup can be to make room / money for the acquisitions.

------
samstave
OH DEAR GOD - can you imagine how if Goog bought Yahoo, Carol Bartz would take
credit for "having set the company up for such an awesome acquisition".

